# Stall mats over dirt/clay floor?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have stall mats from my local Tractor Supply (and similar are sold in Southern States) in stalls, shed, and around the hay rack. Work wonder.


----------



## copperpenny (May 6, 2012)

I have stall mats in the stalls at my barn, they are so much easier to work with.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I use rubber mats over dirt floor. Quite comfortable and easy to clean. I got mine from Peavey Mart (I`m in Canada and Peavey Mart is a farm supply store quite similiar to Tractor Supply but with a more limited variety of products).


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

We use rubber stall mats in our stalls. One stall has concrete floor but the other 2 have dirt floors it helps.The concrete I feel is to hard so rubber mats provide some cushioning & Dirt floors sometimes could get soft mucky from moisture in spots the mats help that.We bed our stalls with shavings


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

Where I worked we used the thick heavy rubber mats. They worked nicely if the horses were well behaved. The thin rubber ones were almost the same price and only lasted a couple months before tearing. 

Even with the thick mats we had some horses that would paw and dig and once they found an edge they used their teeth and pulled them up and all over the place and if the sawdust gets underneath the edges become easier for a playful horse to grab or for you or your horse to trip over. 

I often thought the ones with the interlocking (puzzle piece or zipper type0 edges would have been better but the boss never tried those.


----------

